# Any water turtle folk here? Got a question!



## ArkansasKelly (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anyone know how to care for a hatchling snapping turtle?

I just found a hatchling down around my turkey houses and I believe it was dropped by a bird. It is as small as a quarter and it still has it's egg tooth. SO CUTE!

I would love to care for it over the winter and then turn it loose somewhere in the spring. I had one a long time ago, so I am not sure how to go about it again.

Any thoughs would be greatly helpful.

Thanks,

ARKelly


----------



## Itort (Sep 30, 2008)

Kelly, you need to keep it a container of water at a depth of length of shell with a haulout area (doesn't have to be large) that easily cleaned. Room temp will be fine. It'll eat reptimin pellets, small invertebrates and a basking light. It probably won't haul out much as they are mainly aquatic. Still waiting for Jasmine to lay, but she doesn't seem restless.


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Sep 30, 2008)

Itort said:


> Kelly, you need to keep it a container of water at a depth of length of shell with a haulout area (doesn't have to be large) that easily cleaned. Room temp will be fine. It'll eat reptimin pellets, small invertebrates and a basking light. It probably won't haul out much as they are mainly aquatic. Still waiting for Jasmine to lay, but she doesn't seem restless.



Thanks Larry. After doing some research, I do not think I will be keeping it very long. 

Is it safe to turn it loose now though? Like I said, it is a fresh hatchling, but out day temps are in the 70's and our lows are now in the 40's. Will it survive in such low temps?

I'm surprise Jasmine has not layed yet. I know she is full. Do you think the shipping upset her to where she does not want to lay?

ARKelly


----------



## Itort (Sep 30, 2008)

Snappers are tougher than tripe. Releasing it into a body of water would be fine. The water is warm yet because water losses heat slower than air. I've given over one enclosure (64 square feet) to Jasmine alone hopeing that without disturbance she lays.


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Sep 30, 2008)

Itort said:


> Snappers are tougher than tripe. Releasing it into a body of water would be fine. The water is warm yet because water losses heat slower than air. I've given over one enclosure (64 square feet) to Jasmine alone hopeing that without disturbance she lays.



Thanks again Larry! I went ahead and turned it loose in the creek running though my property. He should be okay.

Do you think Jasmine is missing Jasper? I know they hated being seperated here. 

ARKelly

DUH! I just realized that there was a "turtle" forum on here. How dumb can I be.

ARKelly


----------



## Itort (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll try it. Right now she's with the other 3 cherryhead girls.


----------

